# Glad there's a site for this



## ruskiturbo (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi everyone! Shortly about me, I'm a 23-year-old guy from northern europe.

I'm so glad I found what the hell is wrong with me and I'm not actually the only one suffering from this.

Anyway, long story short: I ate too much sativa edibles on monday (tolerance was lower than I expected) and started to panic. I ended up running around my neighbourhood from 2am to 5am. It wasn't actually the first time I'm panicking on weed/LSD, so I pretty much knew what was up, but in the state of mind I had I thought I might have a stroke or something. Ended up falling asleep 6am and when I woke up next evening, I was fine.

The next day I went to the gym and after coming back, I started to feel like I was going to fade out. I was feeling numb and I thought it had to be a stroke, not weed, because I wasn't high anymore. Started to panic again and it created a circle of panicking. Panicking made my thoughts go blurry and breathing too fast, which made me even more worried. Took me two hours to calm down and to realize I was fine.

I started to believe I was just experiencing brainfog or something and I kept googling what this is. Then I found someone with exactly same symptoms and someone said that it was called depersonalization. That made me feel a lot better, because I wouldn't have to worry about dying anymore.

Still experiencing a lot of numbness and I'm constantly testing my arms and legs if they work like they should. I would like to know when I'm going to recover or if I'm going to recover at all, but I'm not too depressed about this. The only problem I have is that whenever I start to think about the numbness, I think I'm having a stroke. Even before this, I was really scared of dying and weird feelings in my body. I think that's the root of my problems right now.

I'm here to understand my situation better and hopefully I'm not going to have to stay here forever.


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Welcome too the site, theres lots of good advice round here, good luck


----------

